# Worst reality TV show in the world



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

What is your worst- they are many to choice from my worst is the Oz House Rules


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

That UK dating one where all the contestants are naked - despite heavy competition that's about the lowest common denominator that low-brow 'entertainment' can be dragged down to when it comes to relying on a tacky gimmick to gain airtime.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Something in Japan I reckon.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2017)

Fox News in my humble opinion.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

How about every reality TV show ever made?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Gordontrek said:


> How about every reality TV show ever made?


Which one was first- I'll go back in time and stop it ever happening.

After I build a time machine, forget Mars- I'll convince NASA and the Whitehouse that this is more important!


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I spend a few weeks every summer in Poland with relatives, and I watch the tv programs infrequently. One that stands out as terrible is Rolnik Szuka Zony, which translates to "Farmers looking for wives". It is literally a version of the America "Batchelor", but there are women competing to marry a farmer. Probably the result of the murder of almost all Polish intellectuals by Stalin and Hitler.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> That UK dating one where all the contestants are naked - despite heavy competition that's about the lowest common denominator that low-brow 'entertainment' can be dragged down to when it comes to relying on a tacky gimmick to gain airtime.


Along those lines, "Naked and Afraid," on which a couple, strangers at first but both seasoned survivalists, are sent naked into a wilderness of one sort or another with nothing but a knife and a cooking pot (their choice) to survive for a month(ish), with only a camera crew to observe their discomfiture, their naughty bits fuzzed out. I thought the bottom  had been sounded until I saw a naked dating segment. No fuzz there, but strategically placed objects to accomplish the same peekaboo. Feh! I'm not a prude (really!), but context is everything.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

TO BE HONEST i do not know i stopped watching television because the programs are not as good today.When they switched from analog to digital i did not bother buying a DTV set.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

These promotional posters show some of the worst reality shows every conceived:























 (These are from an episode of The Simpsons that parodies reality shows).


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

mtmailey said:


> TO BE HONEST i do not know i stopped watching television because the programs are not as good today.When they switched from analog to digital i did not bother buying a DTV set.
> View attachment 94874


Actually, there are any number of excellent shows on these days, easily rivaling or exceeding the fare of not that long ago. But either way, you get stuck in front of a television set either watching good stuff or the dross. Time is better spent with other activities or a book, I believe.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

On commercial telly we have so called 4th hand "famous" Dutch artist going naked head to head, embarrassing.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

"Duck Dynasty" was really popular in my neck of the woods for a long time. I never understood why. Bearded ******** making duck hunting devices, driving unnecessarily huge trucks, and doing ******* things is appealing to people? Oh yeah, remember where you live, son. All the Gander Mountains and Bass Pro Shops around here were packed from dawn to dusk while that darn show was running. I saw a marked increase in people wearing camo for no apparent reason, and plenty of neckbeards. And, all of a sudden, everyone was related to that "happy happy happy" guy in some way. It was kind of funny watching everyone try to imitate those real-life Beverly Hillbillies. They made more money off of that show than they had any right to! People bought their duck calls just so they could say they had one, and there's not even any ducks to hunt around here.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

dillonp2020 said:


> I spend a few weeks every summer in Poland with relatives, and I watch the tv programs infrequently. One that stands out as terrible is Rolnik Szuka Zony, which translates to "Farmers looking for wives". It is literally a version of the America "Batchelor", but there are women competing to marry a farmer. Probably the result of the murder of almost all Polish intellectuals by Stalin and Hitler.


We have that in Sweden too. It is really popular and have led to several long term relationships. There is also one with single mothers.
There are definitely worse reality shows.

I have to say Big Brother a group of lazy young people locked up in a house that get the opportunity to get drunk once in a while so they can embarrass themselves for everyone seeing them. I have refused watching Paradise Hotel but it just seem horrible.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I find this post very offensive. I find *ca* to be a vast wasteland of crap.


What means *ca*, please?


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Which reality are we talking? The one in which we actively construct relationships and situations with our minds and our partners, or the one that is processed, prepackaged, vacuum-sealed and _delivered_ to us _as_ reality? It's pretty obvious which one should choose to spend time on (you would think) - and it ain't the one from television. I'm reminded of Proverbs 29:18 - "Where there is no vision, the people perish" - but where there is _television_ (i.e., the public relations arm of Big Corporation, International), the people perish as well - sadly, passively, pathetically stuffing their minds and bodies with junk.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Gordontrek said:


> "Duck Dynasty" was really popular in my neck of the woods for a long time. I never understood why. Bearded ******** making duck hunting devices, driving unnecessarily huge trucks, and doing ******* things is appealing to people? Oh yeah, remember where you live, son. All the Gander Mountains and Bass Pro Shops around here were packed from dawn to dusk while that darn show was running. I saw a marked increase in people wearing camo for no apparent reason, and *plenty of neckbeards*.


Richard Wagner is alive and living in Dixie?! Was he spotted with Elvis? 



> And, all of a sudden, everyone was related to that "happy happy happy" guy in some way.


Well, maybe they are. After all, "...remember where you live, son." :lol:

But, hey, the "Bro dozer" crowd will run to something else if it isn't Duck Dynasty. It was NASCAR before and who knows what else it'll be in the future. The Gander Mountain near here is going out of business so hopefully this is a good sign!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Klassik said:


> Richard Wagner is alive and living in Dixie?! Was he spotted with Elvis?
> 
> Well, maybe they are. After all, "...remember where you live, son." :lol:
> 
> But, hey, the "Bro dozer" crowd will run to something else if it isn't Duck Dynasty. It was NASCAR before and who knows what else it'll be in the future. The Gander Mountain near here is going out of business so hopefully this is a good sign!




People losing their job is a good sign to you. I hope your neighbors see how you enjoy them losing their job. Sure you will be very popular if they find out about this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

znapschatz said:


> What means *ca*, please?


I assume he meant CA, as in the abbreviation for California. I guess they don't teach capitalization rules in the fine state of Texas.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

There is one here in Oz about switching wives - gotta be a bad thing at least to do it openly in public


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Does Big Brother count? 
( Invented by a Dutch producer for crying out in shame)


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

What about Judge Judy? Ok, trash TV shows like that are a dime a dozen, but Judge Judy desecrates Beethoven's 5th by using it as her theme music. Couldn't they find something more appropriate for the types of people who participate in and watch that show?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> What about Judge Judy? Ok, trash TV shows like that are a dime a dozen, but Judge Judy desecrates Beethoven's 5th by using it as her theme music. Couldn't they find something more appropriate for the types of people who participate in and watch that show?


I like Judge Judy. She reminds me of my mom.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Klassik said:


> What about Judge Judy? Ok, trash TV shows like that are a dime a dozen, but Judge Judy desecrates Beethoven's 5th by using it as her theme music. Couldn't they find something more appropriate for the types of people who participate in and watch that show?


How about the "March to the Scaffold" from the Berlioz _Symphonie Fantastique_?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> What about Judge Judy? Ok, trash TV shows like that are a dime a dozen, but Judge Judy desecrates Beethoven's 5th by using it as her theme music. Couldn't they find something more appropriate for the types of people who participate in and watch that show?


You think Judge Judy chose the music? I doubt it. Meanwhile she is the highest paid person in television ( $47,000,000 a year) and the dude who just stands there next to her pulls in a cool million dollars a year for essentially doing nothing.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> You think Judge Judy chose the music? I doubt it. Meanwhile she is the highest paid person in television ( $47,000,000 a year) and the dude who just stands there next to her pulls in a cool million dollars a year for essentially doing nothing.


I have no idea who picked the music, but I'd let someone else pick the music for $47 million! Beethoven wishes he could have gotten that much!

The bailiff gets a million dollars? Clearly I picked the wrong career path!


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Can I nominate the Got Talent shows and all their variations? There's a lot of freak-shaming that I just cannot bear with. It's obvious that The Voice is only made to promote old hits that never appeal to me, but they're made to promote more the juries' careers than competent singers that want their first step in the business.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

just watch any of food networks shows: BEAT BOBBY FLAY---BOTCHER BLOCK any of those shows yea right 20 mins to come up with a meal...in botcher block or what ever its called in 20 mins. please any cooking show for a prize. ok the ones about how to ok. and you can have gor. ramsey. what a .......


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Granate said:


> Can I nominate the Got Talent shows and all their variations? There's a lot of freak-shaming that I just cannot bear with. It's obvious that The Voice is only made to promote old hits that never appeal to me, but they're made to promote more the juries' careers than competent singers that want their first step in the business.


Including: The Apprentice please.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Including: The Apprentice please.


Your fired! thats is the US title


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your fired! thats is the US title


I can always make my way to the white house.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Does Big Brother count?
> ( Invented by a Dutch producer for crying out in shame)


This gets my vote. Just do me a favour and vote me out first if we're ever on the show together.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Klassik said:


> What about Judge Judy?


Still better than Judge Rinder (our UK equivalent)


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

We have a winner.

The Government of the United States of America.

I'm not being political, because what is happening is not politics - I've never seen anything like it before; I don't know what it is. Everyone here seems to be bug-nuts insane.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Jersey Shores hasn't been mentioned has it?

I wonder how people would react if someone made the thread, Best reality TV show in the world.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> Jersey Shores hasn't been mentioned has it?
> 
> I wonder how people would react if someone made the thread, Best reality TV show in the world.


never heard of it - probably costs too much for downunder tv to buy


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> never heard of it - probably costs too much for downunder tv to buy


Fake tan orange skinned layabouts in New Jersey, lots of drama. Snookie was a celebrity for a while.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> Fake tan orange skinned layabouts in New Jersey, lots of drama. Snookie was a celebrity for a while.


Glad we don't have it then................

but then we had and were responsible for this whole mess- if you didn't know the first ever reality TV came from Oz - sylvania waters reality tv show eeekkk

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylvania_Waters_(TV_series)


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm always writhing my warm welcome when Pugg's matter of taste is around. 

This is what increases the enjoyablity of the Talk Classical TV show, you're never forgotten, you are an ongoing case across multiple websites including hundreds of cross references, spelling mistakes and winky faces. 

Talk Classical is the best thing that has ever happened to me :angel:


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Quite honestly I have had a guts full of all of them, when will they stop???????


----------

